# what does everyone work as?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

do people here work with exotics as well as keep them?

sorry for being intrusive i'm just a bit curious :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I look after big puddy cats.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sadly no... I work in a warehouse moving boxes from one point to another *sigh*


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Special Inspections Representative for the Canadian Standards Association


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish, i worked as an Animal care technician at a college for a bit, and they had a few exotic mammals as well as reptiles etc. and when i was studying i did some work placement at a butterfly house but that's as far as it goes *sob*

I'm unemployed now


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a charge nurse in the NHS


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I work as a Student-Who-Applies-For-Jobs-Daily-But-Never-Gets-Employed-Because-She-Lacks-Experience :bash:

Working with exotic mammals would be the dream but it's highly unlikely given where I am now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm now retired - but was a legal secretary, even though my first job offer was for a girl groom in a racing stable!

I now volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary where I mostly do education, going out to school and having school trips in where I teach them about wildlife. I also take some of our animals out to fundraise.

I'm also a Volunteer Blue Cross children's speaker, so I go into schools and teach children about proper pet care and safety around dogs.

And finally I'm also a volunteer for German Shepherd Dog Rescue, where I do mostly fundraising.

So basically I'm now a professional volunteer, but only to benefit animals!


----------



## Lucyxo (Aug 9, 2013)

I work with a llama and his keeper doing llama trekking, which is pretty awesome! :2thumb:

And my other full time job is looking after my mini zoo in the house!!! Haha :whistling2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I studied animal care at college for 4 years to leave a couple of months ago to find that there are no animal jobs where I live.. 

Going to get into the hobby of breeding African pygmy hedgehogs and maybe some reps :2thumb:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

x Sarah x said:


> I wish, i worked as an Animal care technician at a college for a bit, and they had a few exotic mammals as well as reptiles etc. and when i was studying i did some work placement at a butterfly house but that's as far as it goes *sob*
> 
> I'm unemployed now


i went to the zoo today and went in the butterfly house, had the tiniest little glasswinged butterflY perched on my finger for the best part of 15 minutes before i had to leave because it was so hot in there and i couldn't handle being away from the jaguar enclosure any longer, BUT I LOVE BUTTERFLIES :lol2:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> i went to the zoo today and went in the butterfly house, had the tiniest little glasswinged butterflY perched on my finger for the best part of 15 minutes before i had to leave because it was so hot in there and i couldn't handle being away from the jaguar enclosure any longer, BUT I LOVE BUTTERFLIES :lol2:


 Chester, by any chance?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

DAZWIDD said:


> Chester, by any chance?


spot on, how'd you know? is it because of my other thread?


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> spot on, how'd you know? is it because of my other thread?


 No, the fact that you're from Liverpool, butterflies and Jaguars. I did a "Keeper For A Day" there on the Jaguar and Bat section, which also included the Bears, it was absolutely amazing seeing it from the keepers angle.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

DAZWIDD said:


> No, the fact that you're from Liverpool, butterflies and Jaguars. I did a "Keeper For A Day" there on the Jaguar and Bat section, which also included the Bears, it was absolutely amazing seeing it from the keepers angle.


i went to see the bears but couldn't spot them :censor:, i _love_ the bat section, i love the jaguars too but you can barely see in their outside enclosure :censor: was a bit worried too with all the free ranging ducks right outside. i think the tropical realm and the red panda are my favourite though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mentalis (Aug 14, 2013)

im a HGV driver


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

After doing my NC, Hnc, Hnd in animal care and a year and a half of vet nursing...

I ended up a dog groomer :whistling2:

But in those years I worked a fair amount with reptiles as part of 'daily duties', as my college called it : victory: honestly not sure I'd give up the grooming (creative outlet wooo!) to take a job in exotics.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

I work as an animal keeper
i over see the day to day care of various reptiles, agri pets (kune kune pigs, goats ect)
Various species of birds and a couple species of exotic mammals 
Not to mention an over abundance of little kids lol

After just over a year of not getting anywhere with work, losing my home and having to part with most things i love, my three years at college finally paid off when i get something back from applying from the above job, couldnt be happier


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Zoo keeper ....


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

I (Josh) am an Management Information & Reporting Analyst


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

TalulaTarantula said:


> I work as an animal keeper
> i over see the day to day care of various reptiles, agri pets (kune kune pigs, goats ect)
> Various species of birds and a couple species of exotic mammals
> Not to mention an over abundance of little kids lol
> ...


ooooh, what kind of place do you work in? .. if you don't mind me asking.. :lol2:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

eoj89 said:


> ooooh, what kind of place do you work in? .. if you don't mind me asking.. :lol2:


I wouldnt no what to call it, like a petting zoo, without all the petting i guess lol we have reptile, guinea and rabbit handling, and i also do feeding/talks 3x a day for the meerkats and otters.

We also have a butterfly house but i dont work in that part alot, only when its quiet up in the top paddock and they need an extra hand


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

I used to be head ward nurse of a&e/resus. 

I am now business owner, director and shareholder of Jays business .... 
Plus a wife, dog walker, animal feeder, chef, cleaner, general dogs body....


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a doormat...


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a data analyst, :zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz:

Dream job would be in a primate sanctuary in a warm country and ideally with very little humans to have to deal with :whistling2:

Ali


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

.....very little humans to have to deal with ... [/QUOTE said:


> That does not mean ideally I want to work with 4 foot tall people, by the way :lol2:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

aliburke said:


> That does not mean ideally I want to work with 4 foot tall people, by the way :lol2:


maybe think of moving to an asian country? they're all small and it's hot there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Probation officer. I love my job!


----------



## coco jambo (Aug 11, 2013)

im a refrigeration engineer, cool as mustard me!


----------



## jaksmac2 (Sep 12, 2013)

I work as a nurse in a hospice. But also im a volunteer for gsre and foster german Shepherds and do d/ a and h/c. Also I volunteer at the hospice shop.


----------



## AledJones (May 3, 2013)

I run my own animal encounter business and I am currently studying for my zoology degree.


----------



## Owis (Jul 5, 2010)

Zookeeper in Suffolk, have been in various zoos for about 3 years now.
Plus zoology degree and doing the DMZAA course this year


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I work as a datacentre operator. It is where one of the big banks keeps all its mainframes and servers (all the customers data etc). Our job is to make sure they are looked after properly, the right people get to work on the right machines and that the place runs as it should.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I currently study Animal Management at University!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Film actress, journalist and educator


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm a student nurse.


----------

